# 180



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Trying so hard not to break the no contact. Haven't contacted H since Sunday, our son anx I spent thanksgiving without him, it was hard but some how I got through it. Woke up this morning really sad, spent the day staying busy but still can't stop thinking about it all. He hasn't texted or wished his son a happy thanksgiving or anything. Words of support would be much appreciated...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joodlestar (Nov 10, 2011)

Its really hard not to contact your best friend when you feel low. i found it helped to have a journal with me and everytime i felt like texting or anything I wrote it down in my journal which helped quite a bit. I think I;ve started the 180 far too late in my own story but I hope it helps you xx


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I used a journal too... my stbx did contact the kids, via text... I thought it was so lame he doesn't even call and talk to them. Mine are older (girls 11, 12, 17). Find some people to be with... I have found most folks to be really understanding about including us in things.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Me too. The journal helps. She called yesterday and left a message she would not be coming by today as we had talked before. In the past I would have called her right back, but didn't at all. It all feels so strange and not what comes natural.

At our last MC meeting the MC suggested to her that she keep a journal and it was very telling when she responded back something to the effect of so she can remember everything bad that I did..... My journal is to make notes on what works and how I/we can get better.


----------



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

You're right, it is so hard not being able to tell my best friend things when they happen. How long did you wait before starting the 180 joodlestar? I am keeping a journal but for me it seems everytime I write something down it just makes me want to tell him more. I still haven't contacted though. I woke up this morning I have our son and I also have my sisters two kids so I've had a busy moning. Scared that if things slow down today that old familiar feeling will return. Hoping to get through the day silent 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joodlestar (Nov 10, 2011)

TBh, we've been separated 11 months now - he has managed to get his OW pregnant. he walked out on me 9 days before last Christmas leaving me with 4 kids - the youngest being 2 ms old. I stumbled through pretty close to a 180 for a few months and then followed "getting past your break up" which also suggests going No Contact so i did - then found this site. Without going into details due to online constant abuse from the OW i am one stage away from a restraining order for her, and the police told me not to give H any information regarding myself or my children which she could use, so NC was appropriate on many levels. it took 4 months tho from him to change from emails/texts telling me to F*ck off or P*ss off when I tried to discuss the divorce and him not seeing the children to him now being polite and seeng the children sometimes. So it has worked on that level, though as I say, I think it is far too late now for a reconciliation :/


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's soooo hard not to make contact.  It's also hard when you realize they haven't contacted you.


----------



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

that_girl said:


> It's soooo hard not to make contact.  It's also hard when you realize they haven't contacted you.


I think that is the worst, realizing that he hasn't contacted me. He knows that I'm out of town visiting family for the holidays and he hasn't even asked how out son is or anything. Its hard, I don't want it to end up being one of those bad movies where neither person says they miss the other because they're waiting on the other to say it first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

